
Last week's news - blasdel
http://www.marco.org/502016907
======
aditya
What he's talking about is not news, but analysis. The Economist _really_
shines here as a model.

News isn't dead, only our consumption patterns have changed and it is
definitely still more mainstream than being limited to news junkies, I don't
know why everyone keeps saying that. Like, ask anyone if they watch the news,
and the answer is no, but we're all on Hacker News or digg or
insert_community_of_choice here and consuming "news" in other ways.

I think that twitter will probably be the platform that the next generation
"news" app is built on. What it will do, and who it will appeal to are open
questions...

~~~
goodside
Two stand-out features of The Economist I'd like to see emulated more:

1\. No separation of op-ed from news reporting. Just-the-facts-Ma'am reporting
isn't objective, it just plays coy games with selective quotes and straw-men.
It's dishonest and, worse, it's wordy.

2\. No signatures on articles, whether written by one person or the entire
staff. The text is boldly honest, without worrying the author might never work
again for saying the wrong thing. The paper itself holds the opinions, which
lean different directions in different decades. This is okay.

Most blogs and have the first item down pat. But the second is rare, despite
the easy collaborative editing that modern blogware offers, and the benefit of
pseudo-anonymity for amateurs who can't keep a perpetually diplomatic tongue.
A platform that nudges its community in this direction might be all that's
needed.

(Just another company I'm too lazy to start.)

------
j053003
Last Week's Tech News:

Ars Technica -- "Week in __________"

\- Tech: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/week-in-
tech...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/week-in-tech-decide-
your-own-hot-stories-edition.ars)

\- Apple: [http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/week-in-apple-
veri...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/week-in-apple-verizon-
iphone-rumors-mac-os-x-update.ars)

\- Microsoft: [http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/04/week-in-
micros...](http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/04/week-in-microsoft-
windows-7-windows-live-chrome-attacks.ars)

\- Gaming: [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/04/week-in-
gaming-e...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/04/week-in-gaming-evony-
water-balloons-pax-east.ars)

------
superjared
I sent this to marco's email address, but Harpers.org has a "Weekly Review"
every Tuesday. Example:
<http://harpers.org/archive/2010/04/WeeklyReview2010-04-06>

~~~
delackner
I used to read this quite often, but it was so short that each sentence-length
"story" was too short to contemplate, and there were no links to in-depth
stories.

Clicking on your example though, I was very happily surprised to see that they
have corrected all of these shortcomings! I'm not sure when it happened, but
Harpers is definitely going back on my radar.

[edit] On second thought, it is still as myopically US and frivolous news
oriented as ever, nevermind. I'll stick to the economist.

------
eleanor
Relevant project "Long News" - <http://longnow.org/> \- "How many of today's
headlines will matter in 100 years? 1000? Kirk Citron's "Long News" project
collects stories that not only matter today, but will resonate for decades --
even centuries -- to come." via TED Talks -
[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/kirk_citron_and_now_the_re...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/kirk_citron_and_now_the_real_news.html)

------
prosa
Interesting perspective. That seems like the niche held by magazines and "the
Sunday paper". It's ironic that they provide a solution to information
overload and yet are slowly being killed by the firehose itself.

Do they have the better content model? Is it just the cost of providing that
type of service that makes the delivery model impossible in today's world,
where we expect news to be free?

~~~
stcredzero
Such analysis would be perfect as the paid part of freemium.

------
Tichy
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

Not exhaustive enough - I also would wish for a HN with only the best links...

~~~
whatusername
You want this perhaps: <http://hnweekly.chibidesign.com/>

~~~
Tichy
Thanks for the link. The articles there all seem to be from January. Maybe the
site stopped working?

~~~
whatusername
Good point. I got it from this link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1059465>

------
maddalab
Merrian Webster definition of "News" 1 a : a report of recent events

<http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/news>

In the information age "a week old is not recent". This is contextual. (Some
living in Indonesia would find a week old report on US politics to be
"recent").

------
maethorechannen
In the UK, there's The Week

<http://www.theweek.co.uk/>

~~~
ben1040
There's a US edition as well:

<http://theweek.com/home>

------
chime
I think the traditional magazines do this really well.

~~~
stcredzero
The mainstream ones sometimes get Science or Tech details glaringly wrong.

------
tdavis
What he wants is _The Week_ (<http://theweek.com>) and I must say it's a very
good publication; quite subscription-worthy.

------
gojomo
Some have taken to calling this perspective "slow news". See:

[http://mediactive.com/2009/11/08/toward-a-slow-news-
movement...](http://mediactive.com/2009/11/08/toward-a-slow-news-movement/)

------
winter_blue
ACM TechNews is really good source of well-reviewed technology news.

------
Jupe
Sounds like a request for... ah... a magazine (eek!)

------
jasonlbaptiste
like hnsummary but for everything else?

